# What do I need for closed end fountain pen?



## alexkuzn (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

what accessories do I need to make a closed end pen?
(Beall chuck, mandrel, taps, dies etc. and where to get them) 

Can any one recommend me a particular kit that and corresponding sizes of accessories? 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Closed_End_Pen_Mandrel.htm


----------



## RAdams (Jul 14, 2009)

If i were you, i would start by reading the tutorials on colsed end pens on this site



http://www.redriverpens.com/articles.htm

That is the best place to start! 

I have tried the homemade pin chuck to make a closed end, and the standard "Maxi" pen mandrel technique. I REALLY prefer the mandrel style! Very sweet stuff! and it is that many fewer tools you need to get started!


----------



## aggromere (Jul 14, 2009)

Go to the Arizona Silhouette site and look down the left menu and find closed end mandrels.  He stocks sizes for a lot of popular pens.  If you buy 2 he sends you a free dvd on how to make them.  It is very helpful.  

the mandrels are for the cap and lower barrel so make sure you buy the right ones.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 14, 2009)

In addition to the links mentioned above, this might also help you:

http://syzygypens.com/blog/2009/06/04/closed-end-desk-pen/


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 14, 2009)

VisExp said:


> In addition to the links mentioned above, this might also help you:
> 
> http://syzygypens.com/blog/2009/06/04/closed-end-desk-pen/


 
Cool article.  Thanks for sharing.  Is there a way to avoid using the centerband?  Could you leave off the outer portion of the centerband and just reinforce the coupler for the inside?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 14, 2009)

You could also just make a "Jam chuck" from some scrap wood . Just turn a tenon to the size of your tube and jam in in , so to speak . I have several of the AS closed end mandrels and they work well but they get expensive if you want to do different sized kits .


----------



## VisExp (Jul 15, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Cool article.  Thanks for sharing.  Is there a way to avoid using the centerband?  Could you leave off the outer portion of the centerband and just reinforce the coupler for the inside?



Keith, I'm probably the last person you should be asking "kitless" questions :redface:  Sorry.



ldb2000 said:


> You could also just make a "Jam chuck" from some scrap wood . Just turn a tenon to the size of your tube and jam in in , so to speak . I have several of the AS closed end mandrels and they work well but they get expensive if you want to do different sized kits .



Butch, Ben (DaVinci27) came up with a great way to avoid having to buy multiple mandrels.  I've included it in the article I posted above.  Basically you take a tube that will fit one of the closed end madrels you own.  Glue it into a spare blank, turn it down so it fits into the tube you want to use.  Cut a slot in it on the bandsaw.  Pop it on the mandrel, put the bigger tube over that and when you tighten the mandrel the slot will allow your spacer tube to expand and hold the larger tube in place.


----------



## mickr (Jul 16, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Keith, I'm probably the last person you should be asking "kitless" questions :redface: Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Butch, Ben (DaVinci27) came up with a great way to avoid having to buy multiple mandrels. I've included it in the article I posted above. Basically you take a tube that will fit one of the closed end madrels you own. Glue it into a spare blank, turn it down so it fits into the tube you want to use. Cut a slot in it on the bandsaw. Pop it on the mandrel, put the bigger tube over that and when you tighten the mandrel the slot will allow your spacer tube to expand and hold the larger tube in place.


   OF COURSE..make a wood spacer..wheere the heck has my brain been.??? I was in the shop yesterday wondering how to make a closed end Gent and no mandrel that size...geez, I'm getting senile...thanks for the info


----------



## VisExp (Jul 16, 2009)

mickr said:


> OF COURSE..make a wood spacer..wheere the heck has my brain been.??? I was in the shop yesterday wondering how to make a closed end Gent and no mandrel that size...geez, I'm getting senile...thanks for the info



When you glue the smaller tube into the blank that will become your spacer I'd highly recommend using epoxy.  You will be turning the spacer down very thin and you'll soon find out if there are any gaps between it and the tube.  Epoxy will help fill those gaps.  DAMHIKT :redface:


----------



## On Edge (Jul 16, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Basically you take a tube that will fit one of the closed end madrels you own.  Glue it into a spare blank, turn it down so it fits into the tube you want to use.  Cut a slot in it on the bandsaw.  Pop it on the mandrel, put the bigger tube over that and when you tighten the mandrel the slot will allow your spacer tube to expand and hold the larger tube in place.



I would assume that if you wished to follow this approach it would be smart to purchase only the smallest diameter mandrel you would ever expect to need.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Keith, I'm probably the last person you should be asking "kitless" questions :redface: Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Butch, Ben (DaVinci27) came up with a great way to avoid having to buy multiple mandrels. I've included it in the article I posted above. Basically you take a tube that will fit one of the closed end madrels you own. Glue it into a spare blank, turn it down so it fits into the tube you want to use. Cut a slot in it on the bandsaw. Pop it on the mandrel, put the bigger tube over that and when you tighten the mandrel the slot will allow your spacer tube to expand and hold the larger tube in place.


 
Great Idea but if I'm going through the trouble of drilling and turning the spacer down then gluing in a tube and then using a closed end mandrel ... well .... I'll just save the time and glue and tubes and make a jam chuck .


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 17, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Great Idea but if I'm going through the trouble of drilling and turning the spacer down then gluing in a tube and then using a closed end mandrel ... well .... I'll just save the time and glue and tubes and make a jam chuck .



That's kinda what I was thinking as well.

I like the method that's in the library of using a bolt with one side of the threads flattened and a bit of rubber o-ring used to jam it.


----------

